# Spring Turkey Hunting Tips



## FishinNate34

I know it early but I wanted to start researching about Turkey hunting. This spring will be my first turkey hunt ever. I was just wondering if you guys could give some incite on some techniques and some good places to start out a to hunt. I live in NE Ohio now but am willing to travel wherever.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KWaller

I don't hunt for em as much do to our crappie fishing addiction but the wayne national forest is overpopulated with em. It is in southern perry county (town of new lexington) to athens, go down the day before, go out just before dawn and try and roost some birds for a better chance.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snook

The Grand River public hunting area has a decent amount of birds there. Or you can take a ride down some roads in Ashtabula and Trumbull county and knock on some doors. Turkey hunting permission is little easier to obtain than deer. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest

When you get started...get a call that easy to use...a box or slate/glass. Box calls are great for locating and on windy days. Mouth calls are great but there is no reason to feel like you need to use it all the time. I have been hunting for years and I use a glass call right up until the last moment. I often only use my mouth call if I need to make a couple yelps to finish getting a bird in. When it comes to calling yelps and clucks are probably your most important calls to make. I thin rhythm is the most important thing...turkeys all sound different but they have a rhythm to there calls. yelp yelp yelp...you get the idea. I think it helpful to get out and listen to birds in the spring to get an idea of how they sound and call. I generally call pretty sparingly unless I think a situation calls for more aggressive calling! That is something you learn to feel out in time. Carry a selection of calls because sometimes a little change of tone is all it takes.

You can't substitute for time in the field...get out and hunt. Also go by yourself...its great to have somebody call you a bird in but until you get out there and do it for yourself and make the mistakes and screw ups that are inevitable in turkey hunting you cant truly get a feel for it! 

As for places to try...one of my favorites is southeastern Ohio....tons of public land and lots of turkeys. Monroe, Washington and Noble counties are a good place to start looking. Some people don't like pubic land to hunt but I love it. I have killed 33 turkeys in my life and 19 have come on public land. 

A couple other little tips.....BE PATIENT! Give a turkey time to come in. And when he does come in...if he isn't right in front of you don't be afraid to swing your gun and shoot him...many people freeze up and think they can't do that. You have to be quick but a turkey will often give you a split second to make your shot! Practice that though! One last thing...don't shoot to tight of a choke...pattern your gun and see what you have....I like about a basketball sized pattern at 20 yards.

Any other questions or clarification...just ask!


----------



## justin3687

Pick up a pump action yellper. They are loud and easy to use once u tune them in those toms will come running. I've killed many big birds with the yellper to thank for bringing them in when a slate wouldn't keep them interested 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor informatin engine


----------

